# Terk Antennas Clip on



## ukwes21 (Apr 11, 2007)

Does the Terk Clip On Antenna that fits on your dish do a good job in bringing in signals. I am looking to buy one. I live about 18 miles from the newstations towers.

I live 19 miles from the transmitter stations. Would the clip on antennas work for me. I have HD Phillips antenna on top of the tv right now and it has a signal strength of 72 for most of the channels but it goes out every five minutes or so. Or should I go with the inside the attic antenna mount. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. I am newbie at this. Thanks


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IN my area the terk works for yellow, dark green, and light green areas for my channels. I even get a red area channel- which I am not supposed to . I am in a mobile home park with no trees near my dish and it is out back of the house on a pole in clear sight of the broadcast towers about 20 miles away. I get all my digital stations and my analog too. My dad is about 2 miles further away in a subdivision with two houses that are two stories on either side of him. He should have an antenna that sees the red areas. He gets the channels I do except they break up and jump or pixelate . So I am going to get a ota antenna that sees red areas for him instead of the terk 44.

So the best bet is to do a search on the antennaweb.org website and it will tell you if your area can use the terk 44. The terk 44 only works well for yellow , dark green and light green areas. IF your channels are in a red area or higher , you will need a different antenna.

www.antennaweb.org


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

ukwes21 said:


> I live 19 miles from the transmitter stations. Would the clip on antennas work for me. I have HD Phillips antenna on top of the tv right now and it has a signal strength of 72 for most of the channels but it goes out every five minutes or so. Or should I go with the inside the attic antenna mount. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. I am newbie at this. Thanks


My suggestion would be to go to http://www.antennaweb.org then click on Choose an antenna. Just put in your address, answer their simple questions, then hit submit. The website will give you the channels you can recieve in your area and what type of antenna you will need to get to recieve those channels.

Hope that helps!

Ryan


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ukwes21 said:


> I live 19 miles from the transmitter stations. Would the clip on antennas work for me. I have HD Phillips antenna on top of the tv right now and it has a signal strength of 72 for most of the channels but it goes out every five minutes or so. Or should I go with the inside the attic antenna mount. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. I am newbie at this. Thanks


Since you have good performance from an indoor antenna it's likely that at 19 miles you'd do just fine with a clip on but it really depends.

All of my transmit towers are within a degree on each other so I used a yagi/corner reflector style antenna. But of course your situation can/will be different.

I'd follow the suggestion of the other post in this thread and go to antennaweb.org and find out what direction each broadcast tower is... That will help you narrow down what style/type antenna you'll need and really optimize what you're trying to do.

Best of luck, please post your results.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

ukwes21 said:


> Does the Terk Clip On Antenna that fits on your dish do a good job in bringing in signals.


In my experience, no. I had one, and it was only marginally better than a decent set of rabbit ears indoors.

My advice is always to first try the <$10 rabbit ears and see if they're adequate for what you need. If not, then IMHO, you should buy a real antenna.

And all of this is what I've always said, and is not colored by the abysmal job of "customer support" I received last week for my Terk-built, defective XM radio adapter. :nono:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Another good indoor is the Silver Sensor 3 its VHF/UHF and powered. I have one and it works well.


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

ukwes21 said:


> Does the Terk Clip On Antenna that fits on your dish do a good job in bringing in signals. I am looking to buy one.


The Terk44 is pretty terrible - about the same as an average indoor antenna. I would first try out a couple of indoors (many people have luck with the Silver Sensor) and if that doesn't work then move on to an outdoor. You can buy really great relatively inexpensive antennas and duplicate the functionality of the Terk44 (using the satellite cables for your antenna signals) with some simple components. It seems intimidating at first but is not really that difficult.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

brantlew said:


> The Terk44 is pretty terrible - about the same as an average indoor antenna. I would first try out a couple of indoors (many people have luck with the Silver Sensor) and if that doesn't work then move on to an outdoor. You can buy really great relatively inexpensive antennas and duplicate the functionality of the Terk44 (using the satellite cables for your antenna signals) with some simple components. It seems intimidating at first but is not really that difficult.


I agree... and you'll be amazed how well (at 19 miles) an attic mount antenna will do.


----------



## ukwes21 (Apr 11, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I agree... and you'll be amazed how well (at 19 miles) an attic mount antenna will do.


I talked with a guy and he is going to install the wineguard 7015 in my attic and he said that it should really pull in signals pretty good especially since I am getting decent signals from my phillips antenna set. The only reason I want to go with an attic antenna is that the best place in the house to receive signal is in the front bedroom and I have to run 50 feet of coaxial cable to get it to the receiver across the floor. He is going to mount it and run the wire to my cable box. I have a extra outlet in my living room that I don't use for satellite so he is going to tap into that. And then I will just run a 3 ft piece of cable from the outlet to the receiver and I should be go to go. I am so glad I came upon this board.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ukwes21 said:


> I talked with a guy and he is going to install the wineguard 7015 in my attic and he said that it should really pull in signals pretty good especially since I am getting decent signals from my phillips antenna set. The only reason I want to go with an attic antenna is that the best place in the house to receive signal is in the front bedroom and I have to run 50 feet of coaxial cable to get it to the receiver across the floor. He is going to mount it and run the wire to my cable box. I have a extra outlet in my living room that I don't use for satellite so he is going to tap into that. And then I will just run a 3 ft piece of cable from the outlet to the receiver and I should be go to go. I am so glad I came upon this board.


Yeah, the Winegard 7015 is a good antenna and at your distance you should be in great shape.

Did you get the chance to go to AntennaWeb.org and identify what frequencies your channels are on (UHF/VHF or both)? Regardless, for the price and the distance you are from your towers, the 7015 should do GREAT! MUCH better than a Terk Clip On!

Best of luck to you.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I tried the Terk 42, and it was dismal. I live less than 4 miles from the broadcast towers, and it would not reliably bring in those channels. I bought a $4 bow tie antenna that worked better even though it was inside my house. The bow tie got a channel that was almost 20 miles away. I have since started using the Philips MANT940, and it did improve reception above that of the bow tie. The philips even found another HD channel. It's a small indoor/outdoor UHF antenna. (I currently have it installed indoors, but on the second floor.) All my local HD channels are UHF. If you are looking to get analog channels, or low VHF channels, the MANT940 probably wouldn't be a good choice for you.


----------



## ukwes21 (Apr 11, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Yeah, the Winegard 7015 is a good antenna and at your distance you should be in great shape.
> 
> Did you get the chance to go to AntennaWeb.org and identify what frequencies your channels are on (UHF/VHF or both)? Regardless, for the price and the distance you are from your towers, the 7015 should do GREAT! MUCH better than a Terk Clip On!
> 
> Best of luck to you.


I just had it installed today and man does it pull in signals. All Channels are at 100 % strength expect 1 which is 98 %. It's in the attic and out of sight. I could care less when Dish gets locals in hd now. I got what I wanted and won't have to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

OTA rules!

When I first realized that Dish did not broadcast HD locals in my area I was really upset. However, once I got my antenna installed I changed my mind. Instead now I just wish Dish would just hire competent installers that could install antennas at the same time as the dish and stop wasting bandwidth on broadcasting so many local HD channels.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

brantlew said:


> OTA rules!
> 
> When I first realized that Dish did not broadcast HD locals in my area I was really upset. However, once I got my antenna installed I changed my mind. Instead now I just wish Dish would just hire competent installers that could install antennas at the same time as the dish and stop wasting bandwidth on broadcasting so many local HD channels.


Agree! OTA does rule!

Congrats!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ukwes21 said:


> 1 which is 98 %


I guess you need to tweak it then! 

Only joking of course... Congrats to you. ENJOY!


----------

